# $90.00 + Oil Change?



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Went for my 1st oil change on my 2.5 Jetta. The guy at the Lube Express told me that an oil change would cost over $90.00. I am going to take it down to the dealer and see what they charge for an oil change.
Anyone else ever run into this?


_Modified by joemas77 at 9:10 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW! Even the dealer wants $79.99 for an oil change. Guess I have to bite the bullet.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (joemas77)*

Ouch, even for synthetic both those prices are pretty steep. My dealer only charges $64.99. Also, most people will recommend avoiding the quick lube joints. Their "techs" are not very skilled and the chance of bad things happening there is just to great.
BTW, if you change your own oil it should cost less than $50.


----------



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

I wound up taking it to the dealer - printed out some coupons from their website and it came out to $59.99
Come spring time I will start doing it myself.


----------



## 02JettaDriver (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (joemas77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemas77* »_Come spring time I will start doing it myself.

good idea


----------



## Jetta041.8T (Dec 24, 2004)

my dealer in central MA is around $57 for an oil change.
-R


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta041.8T)*

Lucky you, here in the uk the dealers charge around £90 and independants charge £75 and if you do it yourself like i do oil is £20 for 5 litres semi syn, and filter £4 but you always end up buying two bottles one to top up in the mean time.
It's the oil which is dear in the uk..


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

2.5's hold a LOT of oil... most quick lube places have a standard price (79.99 at the one i worked at) for synthetic, and its more than that due to the canister filter and the extra oil. 

do it yourself


----------



## Bora99 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (5P4RK4)*

I buy the oil and filter and change it myself ... only $30 
With synthetic ... $40-45


----------

